# Externe USB-Festplatte automatisch in Spindown versetzen

## reMod

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne Daten, die ich zwar täglich brauche (aber dafür nur einige wenige Male pro Tag), gerne auf eine USB-Festplatte legen, die am Homeserver angeschlossen ist. Der Homeserver läuft ständig durch und die USB-Platte hängt auch genauso lange am Gerät.

Nun gut, die nötige Hardware ist schon besorgt und tut auch seit ein paar Monaten ihren Dienst. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich die Festplatte automatisch in Standby ("Spindown") versetzt, wenn ich sie eine bestimmte Zeit lang nicht verwende (wie lange dieser Zeitraum ist, weiß ich leider nicht). Ich würde gerne aber diesen Zeitraum verkürzen, am Besten per Software, um damit die Platte zu schonen.

Ich habe auch schon ein bisschen gegoogelt, anscheinend gibt es ein nettes Tool, das sich sdparm nennt. Mit diesem habe ich aber leider noch nie gearbeitet und habe dazu zwei Fragen:

1. Gibt es dafür eine Konfigurationsdatei, oder muss ich das Tool bei jedem Boot mit Parametern starten lassen?

2. Wie schreibe ich den Befehl, der die Festplatte nach einer Stunde ohne Betrieb in Standby/Spindown versetzt? Ich habe schon mehrere Möglichkeiten gefunden, aber würde gerne Mal Eure bevorzugte Art hören, bevor ich es an meiner Box ausprobiere.

Vielen Dank!

----------

## disi

Ich hatte das einmal umgekehrt, ich wollte eben das die Platte nicht in spin down geht:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-818887-highlight-.html

Im Grunde das gleiche tool: sdparm

Welche parameter in welchen properties da gesetzt werden muessen, ist bei jedem Hersteller etwas unterschiedlich...

//edit: einfach ein kleines start-stop Skript mit dem entsprechendem sdparm Befehl schreiben und in den boot oder default Runlevel stecken.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich dachte es gibt schon das entsprechende /etc/conf.d/sdparm bzw. /etc/init.d/sdparm wo man das direkt setzen kann.

----------

## reMod

Ahja, hatte ich noch gar nicht gefunden. Heißt zwar /etc/conf.d/hdparm, aber hat auch Optionen für S-ATA-Geräte.

Nur lese ich gerade in den Kommentaren, dass man in diese Datei nichts im Sinne von Energiesparen setzen sollte (zu dem zähle ich auch das Spindown-Zeugs).

Habt Ihr vielleicht noch mehr Tipps für mich?

----------

## Max Steel

hm okay, dann doch so wie disi geschrieben hatte.

----------

